# I’ve given up on trying to rescue a GSD



## The Packman

For over a year now I have surfed the Web trying to find a male GSD or even a nice Mix to adopt. In that time…I have had three attempts that ended disappointly and one somewhat bizarre experience. I also talked to a memebr here about rehoming their K-9 but my girlfriend over ruled it because of the distance involved...in case it didn't work out.

Recently, I reached out to a expert for some insight and never received a response. That was…as the saying goes _the straw that broke the camels back_ since I wanted to privately discuss what had happened and ask was it all normal in the rescue world or was it me. 

As soon as I get caught up on my bills (which should be in a couple of month), I'm going to buy another GSD or Mal. 

Any feed back on this appericated.


----------



## Zeeva

Foster?!? Fail?!? Rescue?!?

There are a lot of organizations willing to work with you to find a good fit for your lifestyle. And fostering would ensure the fit is good in your home...


----------



## kchapman

don't get discouraged. You can do a lot of good for a dog that my not have a chance otherwise. Don't get me wrong, I am not againt breeding. I think each situation is unique and there is a place for both rescues and breeders. I am not sure what went 'wrong' in your attempts to rescue a dog. It sounds like you may have a uniqe situaion and are trying your best to get a good fit for all 4-legged and 2-legged members involved. There are services available to help you find the best fit for you. PM me if you would like more info.


----------



## wolfstraum

that is so hard to understand with so many GSDs constantly showing up on email, facebook etc needing homes.....even in shelters which have so many pits, GSDs still show up....

If you are of a mind to do a rescue, then keep looking, even those wanting to buy a pup often look at many many litters before buying

Lee


----------



## gsdraven

Have you applied to rescues? Visited local shelters? Looked on Petfinder? I'm assuming you have but your post makes it seem like you have only contacted two people?


----------



## doggiedad

there's no distance to far to drive for a good dog.
the long drive may save you a long haul.


----------



## llombardo

Have you thought about getting involved with a rescue? Fostering a dog is wonderful, but your time is also valuable. These places are busy and all over the place trying to save dogs, place them, etc. If you get involved and they know you, it might be easier to adopt or foster through them. And I agree with Doggiedad, I don't think distance should matter. You can't go into owning a dog(any dog) with the thoughts "what if it don't work" because usually it wont, because the negative is already there.


----------



## Jax08

If you are in the Smoky Mountains then you are anywhere in North Carolina and Tennessee. There are multiple German Shepherds in kill shelters all over that area. And I've seen some very nice ones going into rescues in that area and surrounding states.


----------



## Jax08

Here's a boy in Mississippi. How far is that from you? 

And I agree with llombardo. While you should not be blind to the possibility of it not working out, you should go into it with the attitude that you can make it work and are willing to get training if necessary.


----------



## shepherdmom

The Packman said:


> For over a year now I have surfed the Web trying to find a male GSD or even a nice Mix to adopt. In that time…I have had three attempts that ended disappointly and one somewhat bizarre experience. I also talked to a memebr here about rehoming their K-9 but my girlfriend over ruled it because of the distance involved...in case it didn't work out.
> 
> Recently, I reached out to a expert for some insight and never received a response. That was…as the saying goes _the straw that broke the camels back_ since I wanted to privately discuss what had happened and ask was it all normal in the rescue world or was it me.
> 
> As soon as I get caught up on my bills (which should be in a couple of month), I'm going to buy another GSD or Mal.
> 
> Any feed back on this appericated.


I had trouble at first finding a rescue. There are no GSD rescues in my area and I was frustrated trying to work long distance with California rescues. Our shelters are full of pit bulls and we almost never see a Shepherd. What I found worked for us was getting involved in an all breed rescue. They got to know me and I got to know them. Once they knew what I was looking for, when the right dog became available they got her to me.  I made new friend and I now I get Shepherds needing homes posted on my facebook every day. If you have a local rescue you work with they can transfer dogs from one rescue to another and most of them have very good transport networks set up.


----------



## shepherdmom

Here are just two that caught my attention this morning. 

7 yr old MALE half of a bonded pair. He is very sweet and a big boy. Knows "sit". Friendly, likes treats. Clearly this dog and his partner were family dogs. If their owners do not claim they will need help ASAP. Please SHARE!! 
Pet ID: A1226466 
Sex: M
Age: 7 Years 
Color: BLACK - TAN 
Breed: GERM SHEPHERD 
Kennel: 272
Oc shelter, 714-935-6848, 561 The City Drive South, Orange, CA 92868












and the female


----------



## Magwart

Were you _rejected _as an applicant by a rescue, or did you just not get the dog you wanted because someone else was ahead of you in line? Or did they blow you off? If it was the latter, some rescues are _tiny _-- one or two person volunteer operations -- and they sometimes have trouble keeping up with communication. They don't mean to be rude. They're just overwhelmed by the volume of work rescuing requires -- but if you keep politely nudging them, they'll eventually get to you. 

Have you been in touch with North Louisiana GSR? They aren't _that_ far from Tennessee. I'm not sure if they are still active, but you can email them and see: North Louisiana German Shepherd Rescue

In South Louisiana, we've _always _got German Shepherds in shelters. Our shelter in Baton Rouge had 50 purebred GSDs come through in 2012. We are having very good success finding them good homes though. I've helped a number of good adopters who had "special requests" (e.g., young, black-and tan, or sable) by keeping a list of approved applicants and wish lists, so that I could notify them when one that matches their dream-dog parameters arrives in the shelter -- and one nearly always does, if they are patient. They have to move fast once I notify them, though, as our shelter does not "hold" animals for interested adopters. 

Given that it's often a 4-6 month wait on a list at good breeders for a puppy, being at least as patient with finding a rescued dog will help you find the perfect match.


----------



## sitstay

I would need more information Packman, before knowing what course to recommend. 



How many rescues did you contact and what type were they? All breed? GSD specific?


Did you reach out for more generalized information about the process? Reach out for specific information on a particular dog? Any applications turned in?


Did you specify a particular type of dog (say, high drive for schutzhund)? Specify a particular age (say, under the age of 6 months)?


Did you get to the point in the application process where your references were checked? A home visit done?


What was your travel radius from your home? How far away from your home were you willing to travel?
Were you openly uncomfortable with any policies or regulations? Agree to a home visit, etc.? I am a long time rescue person, with involvement in every aspect of it. But I also think that going with a rescue isn't always the right choice for everyone. It could be that your wants and needs are too specific for a rescue to fill in anything close to a reasonable amount of time. It could be that your expectations were too high or impractical. More information would help clarify.

It could be that you really do need to shift your search to a breeder. Or maybe some direction from knowledgeable rescue board members familiar with your region can point you in the right direction. 

Whatever the outcome, it is a shame that you ended up feeling frustrated.
Sheilah


----------



## The Packman

Thanks everyone for your post...I am going to give it another try and take up offers for help.

I kept my post vague because I didn't want to start getting into the specifics of things that happened publicly. I will say tho...after that really bazaar experience with the non 501, I am kind of leary. OK heres one thing...I don't want to give out personal information (application) to a total anonymous stranger I have no way of contacting other than by a website, unless I am sure it is a legit Rescue and I know I would be seriously considered.

Anyhow...I litterly spend a half hour to a hour every night (except when I'm not feeling well) looking at local GSD / Mal rescues (within about 100 miles) that I know of and pet finders.


----------



## msvette2u

We've had that, rarely, where a person didn't want to give out their info and if you don't trust them, I understand but, we have people come to our home to adopt, so trust must be mutual, for starters.
And we aren't in the habit of saving dogs just to hand them to someone just because _they_ say they are good owners. 
We've had people tell us they wont give us info and I'm like, okay, that's fine but we can't give you a dog 

If you're that private, then adopting from a rescue may not be for you, but resign yourself to adopting from a shelter, or a sketchy rescue who'd give their dogs to anyone, which means they aren't selective about the type dogs they take in, either (as a rule).
Or, of course, off craigslist. 

Just from a rescue perspective :shrug:


----------



## The Packman

msvette, thank you for your thoughts but this is why I kept my original post vague.

I was leary of posting _about giving my personal information out_ but that was part of the bazaar experience I had and if you had read my post a little closer you might have understood that. *I have no problem giving out personal info if I know who I am talking to* and I have no problem with a home inspection either. 

But the fact is, I gave personal info to someone who acted in a less than professional manner that I can't readily contact or locate and I don't like wondering where my info has ended up inthis day of ID theft. 

I don't want to get into another cyber disagreement with you or anyone for that matter. So as we use to say in the Army..._let's stay focused on the mission._ That is...I am looking for someone with extensive rescue knowledge that will help me out, privately.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

talk to Jean, mod , here on the board, she is one I would trust with information and trust to help you.

Just a thought, while your saving up, keep looking the rescue route, you may find something but have saved up as well))


----------



## shepherdmom

The Packman said:


> I don't want to get into another cyber disagreement with you or anyone for that matter. So as we use to say in the Army..._let's stay focused on the mission._ That is...I am looking for someone with extensive rescue knowledge that will help me out, privately.


I don't have extensive rescue knowledge, am just getting started a little myself, but what I did was put my zip code into petfinder and found pet adoption groups by location. Picked some close to me and visited.  I found it much easier to work with a group in this area who understand the whole small town acreage area I live in. My biggest suggestion is to get out there and meet people. It is so much harder to do over the internet where messages can be misunderstood and taken out of context.


----------



## Jax08

Contact Jean like Diane suggested. She's in NYS but BDBH, the rescue she works with, pulls from many of the shelters in Kentucky (or at least used to) so she may know of many connections in your area. There are also many rescues in Virginia, South Carolina and North Carolina but can't make any recommendations if we don't know what state you live in.


----------



## Magwart

Here's one that just landed in my email today in Alabama--and there were offers in the email to help transport, that I can put you in touch with, if you you are interested:

This absolutely stunning, beautiful sweetheart PB German Shepherd girl is in a high kill shelter in Elba, AL! She’s only 5 yrs old and has a long wonderful life ahead of her with rescue help!!! 

*High kill shelter in AL! This 5 yr old PB GSD needs out now! *


Lady, a 5 year old shepherd, owner surrender, very sweet, needs rescue ASAP!! Located Elba, AL, Please call 850-520-0603



​








​


----------



## mebully21

it took me 2 years to find my gsd . i made sure i knew what i wanted and just looked over and over until i found the right dog... yes,some rescues are not good, and some are... you just have to weed thru them to find the right one, and yes, sometimes traveling a bit works out in the long run.. good luck with your search, with patience you will find what you want, and the rescue people here do a wonderful job finding homes for the dogs they post, so try to deal with them


----------



## Fynn&Vandy

I got both of my gsd under random and, fluke circumstances. It may sound silly but, I really believe the right dog will come at the right time. I got my first gsd during what seemed to be terrible timing but, ended up to be one of the greatest situations ever. If it hadn't happen like it did, he might not be alive today.
We had been talking about a puppy for a long time but, hadn't intended to start looking for another six months or so. I happen to come across a pure bred litter that the owner had not planned for. Luckily all the puppies were happy, healthy and, well taken care of. The owner simply wanted to cover the cost of their initial shots and, find them healthy homes. Because we were able to get a puppy without going through a puppy mill we went to see them and, found the little girl we were hoping for. 
Keep searching and, don't give up. You'd be surprised how they change your life. Our rescue has made all the difference to us and, has been one of the biggest joys in our lives. Good luck! Post pics when you find your pup!


----------



## kingbaron

I rescued my lil guy from a local breeder. He was sick and 40lbs underweight. I had to take him home. He's been such a great guy. BUT before I looked into going through a rescue agency and found a couple of GSD I would have taken in a heartbeat. But the waiting periods were 3-5 months. I realize they have to research the homes to make sure they get forever homes. But I think more people would rescue dogs if they were available in a more reasonable period of time . IMO
I'm thinking of getting him a sister so I started looking to find a perfect match for him and us. May take awhile but this time it is what it is...


----------



## jeremy12095

The Packman said:


> Thanks everyone for your post...I am going to give it another try and take up offers for help.
> 
> I kept my post vague because I didn't want to start getting into the specifics of things that happened publicly. I will say tho...after that really bazaar experience with the non 501, I am kind of leary. OK heres one thing...I don't want to give out personal information (application) to a total anonymous stranger I have no way of contacting other than by a website, unless I am sure it is a legit Rescue and I know I would be seriously considered.
> 
> Anyhow...I litterly spend a half hour to a hour every night (except when I'm not feeling well) looking at local GSD / Mal rescues (within about 100 miles) that I know of and pet finders.


 
I volunteer with a rescue from NYC, and can tell you that most rescues are 501c3. They will state that on their website and can search and verify. An application and home visit and reference check is always required regardless of who you are or what you want to give up. The rescues number 1 goal is to provide good homes for their dogs. I can say when you adopt from a shelter personally you still have to give them information and sign a contract. There are over 10 million dogs over the US being put down every year! Adopt/Foster and save a life today!


----------



## jeremy12095

The Packman said:


> For over a year now I have surfed the Web trying to find a male GSD or even a nice Mix to adopt. In that time…I have had three attempts that ended disappointly and one somewhat bizarre experience. I also talked to a memebr here about rehoming their K-9 but my girlfriend over ruled it because of the distance involved...in case it didn't work out.
> 
> Recently, I reached out to a expert for some insight and never received a response. That was…as the saying goes _the straw that broke the camels back_ since I wanted to privately discuss what had happened and ask was it all normal in the rescue world or was it me.
> 
> As soon as I get caught up on my bills (which should be in a couple of month), I'm going to buy another GSD or Mal.
> 
> Any feed back on this appericated.


 
you have to remember 1 thing, most rescues are staffed by volunteers who also have day jobs. So they may take a while to respond to you. Your best bet would be to contact a local rescue or shelter and reach out to them. Depending on where you are they may be several.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

I had a lot of trouble when looking as well. I spent a good long while searching and sending out applications after applications. None of the rescues turned us down, but either they didn't get back to me, or they just never had a dog available that fit what we were looking for and when they did.... they blew us off on times to meet them. I sent out a lot of emails during this time, and called often. So if they missed THAT many attempts at contacting them.... they really really need to reorganize. I had a good home lined up, experience, and a trainer in place. You would think they would be thrilled. Out of 10 rescues contacted (this doesn't include individual rehomes, shelters, and petfinder ads) only 2 got back to me. One matched us to an awesome dog that I thought would fit... and then decided at the end she wanted to keep her instead, and the other just never fully went through with meet and greets. 

It was extremely stressful and I ended up throwing in the towel. Just when I gave up all hope, a member on here mentioned about Duke being available for re-homing through his breeder. We fell in love with him and took him home. 

The next GSD (Storm)... we purchased from a breeder. Which this was also done because I wanted to be more involved in the sports and needed a GSD bred for it. However, I'll be 100% honest, other then the humane society, or shelters.... I probably wont go through a rescue again. No offense to anyone here, but what a freaking headache. I'd understand if I was questionable.... like... lived in a studio apartment, no fence, no vet or trainer lined up, no experience, low income... etc. None of that is true, and I had NO problem giving them the $250-400 they were asking as an adoption fee. My dogs are spoiled rotten here.

Back when I used to volunteer and foster for rescues... I just don't remember it being so difficult for good homes to adopt. I understand the rescues have a lot on their plates, and can understand their side of it (I've been on that side too).... but, there are some rescues still out there that really need to learn to be organized and loosen up a bit. Many excellent homes are being passed by..... one dog out to those homes, is room for another to come in! 

Anyway, I'd love to be confident in saying keep trying and don't give up.... but, at the same time I completely understand your frustration and didn't continue myself... so it would be silly for me to say something I can't stand behind. Maybe it's time to try stalking your local humane society.... they may not be as well evaluated, and may need some TLC, but I am sure some make their way in and it doesn't take too much to adopt from them. Lots of great dogs have come from those places.

Good luck on finding your next one.... whether they are rescued or purchased, I'm sure they'll have a wonderful home!


----------



## Fynn&Vandy

I know in south florida you can call all the local shelters and, leave your info if you're looking for a specific breed. Anytime one comes in they'll give you a call and, let you know that there has been a new arrival. I don't know if thats true elsewhere but, it was great for a friend of mine who was searching for a Doberman. She got calls regularly and, finally found a dog that would fit perfectly with her family.


----------



## doggerel

Don't give up yet! There are so many beautiful dogs in shelters and in rescue groups who need good homes. We found our girl from Southeast German Shepherd Rescue and I highly recommend them. They are a great group of dedicated volunteers and they have beautiful shepherds. Their region also now spans through Virginia, North Carolina, and Tennessee. Please check out their site at Welcome.


----------



## Nickyb

Dont give up! If your serious about adopting a rescue, there are plenty on here that would be eager to help. I found my girl and I don't know what I would do without her, no she wasn't the perfect dog for me at the time but I don't regret it at all... I mean look at her


----------



## Midnight12

It can feel like you will never get one but don't give up. After being approved for a dog, the rescue keeped blowing me off, busy and all. The dog I wanted to get was at paid boarding. Instead while waiting my great two yr old girl came along from a trainer who knew me personally and also ran a rescue. I got a great dog, but I did hope that the rescue got that other boy a home soon. They are out there don;t give up


----------



## Stroid

Check out Canine Pet Rescue: Home out of Dacula, GA thats not very from the Great Smokey Mountains, I rescued my mal/gsd mix from them and couldnt be happier. Great people great dogs, located on a 20+ acres horse ranch. The owner is a GA judge for Gwinnet county so you should have no fears about giving your information to them, and honestly it was a really great experience.


----------



## Muneraven

I hate to say this, but it seems like you might need to hear it: There are a fair amount of flaky people in the dog rescue biz. 

Many of them are very good-hearted and sweet people, but they overextend themselves and are disorganized and, well, not always as good-headed as they are good-hearted. I hate to put down people who love dogs and want to help them, but it has been my experience that some of them shoot themselves and the dogs in the feet by not being smart about how much any one person can take on.

And then there are the control freaks. These people love dogs, I think, but what they REALLY love is being in charge of making decisions. I am all for having some strict standards about who gets a dog in need of a home, but I'm not talking about rescue folks who have reasonable expectations. I'm talking about those people who don't want to let any dog go to a person who doesn't care for a dog EXACTLY like they do. And there isn't just one way to do right by a dog, in some cases. A smaller dog may not need a fenced yard. There is not just ONE kind of dog food that is good for a dog. That sort of thing. There are rescue people out there who are extremely narrow-minded and controlling when it comes to re-homing a dog and the criteria they use to pass judgement can be pretty off-the-wall.

All that being said, there are a ton of great people working to rescue dogs, too. You just have to find one of them. It's kind of like dating, lol. You are going to have some bad experiences before Ms. Right Rescue comes along. 

A rescue volunteer said to me once that dogs can put up with a lot of things as long as they are loved. I agree with that. In a perfect world every dog would get enough exercise, top notch food, and would get everything he needs 24/7. But this isn't a perfect world and, just like people, dogs need a family that loves them first off. Once a dog has that, you work on the rest.

So if you have love to give a rescue dog, don't give up because you've encountered some flaky people! There are some great rescue folks out there. Keep trying! I had an experience like your's but finally got my GSD mix Peanut . . .14 years ago. Fourteen years with a gem of a dog. It was totally worth the hassle of negotiating the rescue world!


----------



## The Packman

Thanks for the bump everyone !

The good news...I finally got Elly May fixed, after putting it off and putting it off.(now I won;t have to rush if I find the right guy) 

I got it done by the local Humane Society for free (but I made a donation). While there I asked the young lady if they ever get GSDs. She told me from time to time and I had to go to the actual 'Pound' and fill out a request card. I went there and found out thee head Animal Guy in the County was my neighbor and we ended up having a nice chat.

So...I'm going to give it another try.


----------



## Devotion

The Packman said:


> For over a year now I have surfed the Web trying to find a male GSD or even a nice Mix to adopt. In that time…I have had three attempts that ended disappointly and one somewhat bizarre experience. I also talked to a memebr here about rehoming their K-9 but my girlfriend over ruled it because of the distance involved...in case it didn't work out.
> 
> Recently, I reached out to a expert for some insight and never received a response. That was…as the saying goes _the straw that broke the camels back_ since I wanted to privately discuss what had happened and ask was it all normal in the rescue world or was it me.
> 
> As soon as I get caught up on my bills (which should be in a couple of month), I'm going to buy another GSD or Mal.
> 
> 
> Any feed back on this appericated.


I understand. I myself have contacted a rescue recently and have not gotten any response. The GSD seemed like she would have been a good match for me and I am so disappointed that no one followed up on it. I'm starting to think that I would be more successful and would have less heartbreak if I just opted to buy from a breeder.


----------



## mebully21

you can always try Craigslist > Cities , and the local newspaper it took me 2 years to find my female gsd, i had a huge list of what i was looking for, and i visited numerous breeders, shelters, etc... the key is patience, you cant rush into it and you have to take your time, no matter how much time it takes. if you rush you will get a dog that might not work for you, or one that has issues you dont want to handle. i just dont understand why people have to rush to get a dog, everyone wants one yesterday, yet once the person gets the dog its usually not going to work. just take your time, visit shelters, go on craigslist, expand your search a little further, and if the gf says no due to distance, get rid of the gf. no one should shoot down your chances just because the drive might be too far.. what else would they shoot you down on?.. if you see a dog and its the right fit then go for it, no matter where it is. just take your time , like i said,it took me 2 years to find my dog. and the wait was well worth it.


----------



## Devotion

mebully21 said:


> you can always try Craigslist > Cities , and the local newspaper it took me 2 years to find my female gsd, i had a huge list of what i was looking for, and i visited numerous breeders, shelters, etc... the key is patience, you cant rush into it and you have to take your time, no matter how much time it takes. if you rush you will get a dog that might not work for you, or one that has issues you dont want to handle. i just dont understand why people have to rush to get a dog, everyone wants one yesterday, yet once the person gets the dog its usually not going to work. just take your time, visit shelters, go on craigslist, expand your search a little further, and if the gf says no due to distance, get rid of the gf. no one should shoot down your chances just because the drive might be too far.. what else would they shoot you down on?.. if you see a dog and its the right fit then go for it, no matter where it is. just take your time , like i said,it took me 2 years to find my dog. and the wait was well worth it.


Yes, I have seen GSDs on craiglist and could buy one tomorrow from a breeder and pay top dollar for one. But the ones that I have sought out do not appear to have the breed's best interest in mind and I will not encourage this. I am going through rescues because I want to be screened for a GSD that is suited to me and my lifestyle. And I know that the rescues take the time to get to know their dogs and are knowledgeable about their traits. Even though shelters are a good place to find a GSD, and as good-hearted as the shelter workers are, they, unfortunately cannot spend the time thoroughly getting to know each particular animal that comes in or take the time to socialize it before placing it into a home.
I have been looking in my area as well as out of my immediate area, because I also realize that finding the right dog is important, which leads me to a question: If I find a dog that is in another state, do they sometimes transport them to the area, or at least allow you to adopt the animal if you are willing to pick it up? It if seems like a dumb question, I apologize, but I saw a thread on transporting them somewhere on the forum.
Besides all of this, thank you for the encouragement.


----------



## mebully21

yes you can get a dog transported, me personally i want to meet the dog i am interested in to make sure its a good fit. while rescues will help screen the dogs for the owners, its always better to meet the dog in person IMO


----------



## MiraC

If you go on petfinder there are quite a few German Shepherds waiting for homes,I'm in Kentucky and the is one in Bowling Green .



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MiraC

And there are quite a few in Tenn !


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Devotion

Thanks. I'll check this out.
Do you have to be an experienced GSD owner?


----------



## Trotter

Devotion said:


> I understand. I myself have contacted a rescue recently and have not gotten any response. The GSD seemed like she would have been a good match for me and I am so disappointed that no one followed up on it. I'm starting to think that I would be more successful and would have less heartbreak if I just opted to buy from a breeder.


My foray into rescue ended similarly. Multi-breed rescue had a nice GSD. The multi-breed rescue listed the dog on another rescue's site (located via Petfinder.com) that was local to me. I didn't understand the dog wasn't local when I wrote to the local rescue, who politely forwarded my request to the multi-breed rescue. On vacation with down time, I filled out the 6 page application for the local rescue. They wanted pictures of the house, etc., so I uploaded that stuff. They wanted utility bills (copies), but I didn't have those with me on vacation. The multi-breed rescue person wrote me to say I'd need to fill out an application and send it back. Without realizing I was dealing with two completely different outfits and two different applications, I sent the completed application for the other outfit (same basic info), and the link to the uploaded pictures. I explained in the email what we were looking to do (get two dogs, types/ages/genders, in our particular house, etc.). I said in my email that I was using the other application, but to let me know if more/different info was needed. What happened? Nothing. Not a word. Misdirected email, perhaps? Who knows. For safety, I sent another email to both outfits with my cell number, in case they wanted to chat. I'd sent the emails to both outfits (thinking they were related) - no response/acknowledgement from either one. 

So, once back from vacation, we found a 1.5 y/o black/sable male needing a rehome on CL, and we found a nice 9 y/o male pitbull at the humane society and our mission is accomplished within 2 weeks with both dogs very happily sleeping on their separate LL Bean ortho beds after their 2 hour walk in the woods. Happy? I think they are. Speaking for the humans, we are.

Are we dicey folk? No. Solid 6 figure income, work from home (so always here) and 16 year homeowner in affluent bedroom community of Seattle, solid record of dog ownership and training going back to 1985, solid vet references going back to 1996 with 4 dogs, plus fosters, all set forth on the application. Possible holdups (though just guessing, since no response)? Our 2/3 mostly wooded acre yard isn't fully fenced (so the deer can move through), and I couldn't come up with 5 non-relative character references to talk about what terrific dog owners we are (we're dog people, not people people). I also answered their query re: professional dog training with "I train my dogs, unless there's a problem beyond my experience, at which time I'd use a pro." When they asked me when I'd put a dog down, or rehome it, I answered truthfully that it depends on the circumstances, and I listed hypothetical examples and what we would do (have done). Again, I don't know what killed it with the rescue, since they didn't respond. Their GSD is still listed as available, however. I hope he's as happy as our new dogs seem to be, and that his fosterer likes having him around. I hope there are enough fosterers for the GSDs to come.

I'm sure most rescue folk are fine, but I've heard about some psychos who won't let a dog go without the secret code words only they understand. They're kind of hoarders, imo, who look for reasons to kill an adoption, starting with their application. What kind of bugs me is that the local shelters seldom have decent GSDs because the rescues rush in and suck them out of the system. Sure, they're not killed, but they're not available for a reasonable adoption through a reasonable process. 

We came home with our pitbull the same day we went to see him. Poor little dude was in the shelter since early November. The volunteers loved him - one even sponsored his adoption fee (which we paid forward) - they used him as the greeter dog to assess incoming dogs for aggression. They knew the dog, and they accurately sized us up with a 1 page application and a 1/2 hour meet/greet and chat. Yay Kitsap Humane Society! Job well done. You moved a dog nobody wanted (he's 9 and kind of scary looking, and stayed in the back of his kennel, unless outside) to a good forever home, and opened a kennel for his replacement. That's the way it's supposed to work, imo. Small world - our vet is the same one who saw the pitbull last March for some dermo issue, so the pitbull even gets continuity of medical care with his chosen provider.

Would a rescue operation have enabled this happy outcome? Or found a way to prevent it?

Best of luck to the latest disappointed would-be adopter.


----------



## AJT

Trotter: same experience/situation here from economic background, living situation to filling out a number of apps with back up docs and references for rescue organizations. Much more intense than a number of job interviews I've been on. You are not alone. I ended up going the breeder route. 

OP: hope you find (or found) your buddy!


----------



## shepherdmom

After giving up hope and rescuing a shelter dog, we finally had success. 










Be informed, get involved and eventually it will happen.  If more of us who have gone through the frustration, get involved maybe we can help to change the system.


----------



## msvette2u

> I'm sure most rescue folk are fine, but I've heard about some psychos who won't let a dog go without the secret code words only they understand. They're kind of hoarders, imo, who look for reasons to kill an adoption, starting with their application.


What a nice bash-the-rescue thread this has become.
Wonder what would happen if we rescuers started threads about our pet peeves about potential adopters...Hm...


----------



## shepherdmom

msvette2u said:


> What a nice bash-the-rescue thread this has become.
> Wonder what would happen if we rescuers started threads about our pet peeves about potential adopters...Hm...


My dog howls in the backyard all night long. Bring it in dumb***
My dog has no manners. Teach it some dumb***

and one I've seen in on here a lot lately. 

My puppy bites...  duh its a puppy. Give it a chew toy!

Actually I think it would make a pretty interesting thread. It might be helpful for potential adopters to know what not to say!


----------



## msvette2u

How about when the adopters two biggest problems with her past dogs were "one dug holes in the yard and the other chewed the siding off the house". Tells me one thing. Bored dogs, probably left outside all day long (to do such destruction). Nope, she didn't get the dog she wanted from us, as it would have died or been stolen sitting outside all day.


----------



## shepherdmom

msvette2u said:


> How about when the adopters two biggest problems with her past dogs were "one dug holes in the yard and the other chewed the siding off the house". Tells me one thing. Bored dogs, probably left outside all day long (to do such destruction). Nope, she didn't get the dog she wanted from us, as it would have died or been stolen sitting outside all day.


actually about 15 years ago you could have heard the "chewed siding off" from me..  What you wouldn't know was that my Akita was afraid to be outside alone and did it in the 2 min it took for me to run in the house and pee.  After losing the siding and all the sunscreens we learned to leave the door open if we ran inside for anything.


----------



## AJT

shepherdmom said:


> My dog howls in the backyard all night long. Bring it in dumb***
> My dog has no manners. Teach it some dumb***
> 
> and one I've seen in on here a lot lately.
> 
> My puppy bites...  duh its a puppy. Give it a chew toy!
> 
> Actually I think it would make a pretty interesting thread. It might be helpful for potential adopters to know what not to say!


Just curious, isn't it a good thing that they are saying it versus not saying it? I got shot down because I didn't have a fenced in yard. Should I have lied on it then? I swear I provided more information on those rescue applications than I did for a college application or my job resume. I think all they needed was my social security number to steal my identity. 

I understand that rescues are doing the best that they can with the limited funds and times that are allotted to them but I don't think Trotter was knocking on rescues, just like not all potential adopters are irresponsible.


----------



## msvette2u

shepherdmom said:


> actually about 15 years ago you could have heard the "chewed siding off" from me..  What you wouldn't know was that my Akita was afraid to be outside alone and did it in the 2 min it took for me to run in the house and pee.  After losing the siding and all the sunscreens we learned to leave the door open if we ran inside for anything.


But you know what? I'd rather someone answered like that, because it tells me they are willing to work-around issues than just ignore or dump the dog.



> but I don't think Trotter was knocking on rescues, just like not all potential adopters are irresponsible.


Well, actually, if I remember from his intro posts on this subject, yes, he is. 

Trouble is, people then tend to paint all rescues with the same brush.

Bad rescues give good ones a bad name and nobody bothers to research further because they rush out and get a bred dog (which I have nothing against as long as the breeder's responsible) or a freebie off CL, then sit around knocking rescues the rest of their lives


----------



## gsdraven

Let's not yet again rehash the age old rescue debate.

There are good rescues and bad rescues. There are good adopters and bad adopters. There are good breeders and bad breeders. Fortunately, there are also enough dogs and ways of obtaining dogs that everyone will find what works for them.


----------



## Magwart

I actually sometimes find the sense of entitlement in prospective adopters baffling with my fosters -- I had at least 8 people who emailed and said they wanted the last pup I fostered because he was stinkin' adorable. Several sent emails to me like this one: "I saw him online. I want him. I can pick him up tonight after 7 PM. Text me your address." *Uh, no. * 

OTOH, I _love_ the people he went to --they raced to return the adoption app because they'd lost out on a pup like him at another rescue by dawdling, to drive over an hour to meet him that same weekend, and also invited me to do the home check ASAP to introduce me to their other dog. We sat on their patio and had a nice visit watching the dogs play. It was lovely. They never _assumed _this pup would be theirs, but they wanted to _show me _why they could give him a great home. And they did.


----------



## shepherdmom

AJT said:


> Just curious, isn't it a good thing that they are saying it versus not saying it? I got shot down because I didn't have a fenced in yard. Should I have lied on it then? I swear I provided more information on those rescue applications than I did for a college application or my job resume. I think all they needed was my social security number to steal my identity.
> 
> I understand that rescues are doing the best that they can with the limited funds and times that are allotted to them but I don't think Trotter was knocking on rescues, just like not all potential adopters are irresponsible.


I don't approve or not approve adopters, I just help out with the dogs. They don't let me around people.  Each rescue has different criteria. My own philosophy is to always be honest. If they don't like me for who I am too bad. I'll go somewhere else.


----------



## msvette2u

Magwart said:


> I actually sometimes find the sense of entitlement in prospective adopters baffling with my fosters -- I had at least 8 people who emailed and said they wanted the last pup I fostered because he was stinkin' adorable. Several sent emails to me like this one: "I saw him online. I want him. I can pick him up tonight after 7 PM. Text me your address." *Uh, no. *


I know. The ones who figure if the dog doesn't go THERE to THEIR house, the poor thing's going to be in a hellhole compared to their place? Oookay...but guess what? We happen to pick the best home for that dog, and maybe yours was not it :shrug:
And the "call me, I want that dog". Circular file that one.



Magwart said:


> OTOH, I _love_ the people he went to --they raced to return the adoption app because they'd lost out on a pup like him at another rescue by dawdling, to drive over an hour to meet him that same weekend, and also invited me to do the home check ASAP to introduce me to their other dog. We sat on their patio and had a nice visit watching the dogs play. It was lovely. They never _assumed _this pup would be theirs, but they wanted to _show me _why they could give him a great home. And they did.


We adopted out a dog who'd been here _8 months _yesterday. She's a double-dapple born without eyes and deaf.
The husband actually teared up when they met her. She will be spoiled and coddled and _cherished_ her entire days...in a good/dog appropriate way, too!!


----------



## Magwart

msvette2u said:


> I know. The ones who figure if the dog doesn't go THERE to THEIR house, the poor thing's going to be in a hellhole compared to their place? Oookay...but guess what? We happen to pick the best home for that dog, and maybe yours was not it :shrug:


Totally agree. I've seen that too sometimes in multiple-app situations -- esp. with wealthy people, who are upset they didn't get picked. I've placed some dogs in some very tony parts of town who now live pampered lives. Sometimes though the best home isn't in the ritziest subdivision. It's with someone who brings something special that "clicks" with that dog and its unique personality and needs.

My current foster is going to a GSD-experienced young man who works in food service. He's not wealthy. But you know what? When he met this dog, you could feel the ground shift beneath her. She went from being a little shy and subdued to being confident and having a purpose, the second he knelt down to say hello. I swear, the air crackled when he took her leash to walk her at the park. Her entire demeanor changed. It's like she had been waiting _for him_. I truly believe I saw a heart-dog bond being formed the instant they met. That's a sacred thing I've only witnessed a couple of times in rescue. 

I have no doubt he will adore her and be fabulous for her. Will she get dog food that costs $60/bag? No. But she'll go on lots of camping trips with him, and he is an active guy whose entire life is centered around being outside with his dog. She will be happy and loved.


----------



## AJT

gsdraven said:


> Let's not yet again rehash the age old rescue debate.
> 
> There are good rescues and bad rescues. There are good adopters and bad adopters. There are good breeders and bad breeders. Fortunately, there are also enough dogs and ways of obtaining dogs that everyone will find what works for them.


Sorry! Didn't realize it is an ongoing hot topic...my bad...Got it!


----------



## msvette2u

> My current foster is going to a GSD-experienced young man who works in food service. He's not wealthy. But you know what? When he met this dog, you could feel the ground shift beneath her.


Isn't that awesome? It's not about the pocketbook, it's about the heart :wub:


----------



## The Packman

Thanks eveyone for the bump. I've been busy and haven't had a chance to look at this, also put things on the back burner for now but I'll catch up on all of it.



msvette2u said:


> What a nice bash-the-rescue thread this has become.


As usual you have to put your snide 2 cents in...so can you tell me what is a message board all about ?

Perhaps you missed my first post http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...l/202330-i-ve-given-up-trying-rescue-gsd.html but I was basically venting about the bad experiences I had with rescues and the fact I reached out by PM to a adoption expert for help and received no response. I PMd the adoption expert because I didn't want to go into detail publicly about some of the bad things had happen and wanted to ask if this stuff normal.

I have mention this before but I'm not sure who has read it. I am bi-polar, I am not psychotic in any way...just have my mental ups and downs but pretty much have a handle on it, thru hard work. Also I am sober 16 years and I care to believe it was thru the grace of God, which I don't push on anyone.

In my addiction I assaulted a Police Officer while I was out on bail for trying to pull a pistol on another Police Officer. By the time I was eighteen I fathered a child I've never seen, was shooting heroin and tryed to kill by firearm. In between those years I did alot of evil things and harmed alot of people. I have 2 DUIs and got out of 4 of them.

Now of days...I have a strait lace girlfriend who has a college degree, we own a home on 2.5 acres, I have a pickup truck and Harley that are both paid for and I do volunteer work at the local Senior Citizen Center. I don't lie, steal or cheat and do my best to follow the path Jesus Christ has laid out for me.

The reason I'm not dead or in jail is because I had a lot of caring people in my life that never gave up, even in my worse of times. Thats the reason I want to adopt a GSD that other wise would be put to sleep because he has been labeled to aggressive to adopt. I've made arrangements for a $40 a hour dog trainer who specializes in GSDs to help with the transition... which I can hardly afford but I'll spend it to Elly may a little brother.

None of the rescues knew any of this about me but did I tell you about the one in NC that wouldn't let me adopt a special needs GSD because I live in Tennessee. the rescue was about a 3 hour drive away which I offered to come and meet them. I also offer references, one...the Police Office who arrested me on the gun charge.


----------



## msvette2u

gsdraven said:


> Let's not yet again rehash the age old rescue debate.
> 
> There are good rescues and bad rescues. There are good adopters and bad adopters. There are good breeders and bad breeders. Fortunately, there are also enough dogs and ways of obtaining dogs that everyone will find what works for them.


Perfect advice.


----------



## Marnie

Do you live near a fairly large city? I live in a town of about 200,000 and I have seen pure bred GSDs, Malinois, Rots, Dobes, Afgans, go through our county shelter. Shelters do not have strict requirements about who adopts and you won't be subject to anyone's whims. I just watched the shelter website everyday without fail. After a couple months of watching, a nice 8 month old GSD popped up and I adopted him Next came a nice sheltie and I adopted him So during the adoptions and in-person visits I made friends with the personnel at the shelter. They called me when a GSD/Mal cross was brought in. Just takes a little time but the dogs at a kill shelter really need the homes more than rescues do.


----------



## BMWHillbilly

The Packman said:


> Thanks eveyone for the bump. I've been busy and haven't had a chance to look at this, also put things on the back burner for now but I'll catch up on all of it.
> 
> 
> 
> As usual you have to put your snide 2 cents in...so can you tell me what is a message board all about ?
> 
> Perhaps you missed my first post http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...l/202330-i-ve-given-up-trying-rescue-gsd.html but I was basically venting about the bad experiences I had with rescues and the fact I reached out by PM to a adoption expert for help and received no response. I PMd the adoption expert because I didn't want to go into detail publicly about some of the bad things had happen and wanted to ask if this stuff normal.
> 
> I have mention this before but I'm not sure who has read it. I am bi-polar, I am not psychotic in any way...just have my mental ups and downs but pretty much have a handle on it, thru hard work. Also I am sober 16 years and I care to believe it was thru the grace of God, which I don't push on anyone.
> 
> In my addiction I assaulted a Police Officer while I was out on bail for trying to pull a pistol on another Police Officer. By the time I was eighteen I fathered a child I've never seen, was shooting heroin and tryed to kill by firearm. In between those years I did alot of evil things and harmed alot of people. I have 2 DUIs and got out of 4 of them.
> 
> Now of days...I have a strait lace girlfriend who has a college degree, we own a home on 2.5 acres, I have a pickup truck and Harley that are both paid for and I do volunteer work at the local Senior Citizen Center. I don't lie, steal or cheat and do my best to follow the path Jesus Christ has laid out for me.
> 
> The reason I'm not dead or in jail is because I had a lot of caring people in my life that never gave up, even in my worse of times. Thats the reason I want to adopt a GSD that other wise would be put to sleep because he has been labeled to aggressive to adopt. I've made arrangements for a $40 a hour dog trainer who specializes in GSDs to help with the transition... which I can hardly afford but I'll spend it to Elly may a little brother.
> 
> None of the rescues knew any of this about me but did I tell you about the one in NC that wouldn't let me adopt a special needs GSD because I live in Tennessee. the rescue was about a 3 hour drive away which I offered to come and meet them. I also offer references, one...the Police Office who arrested me on the gun charge.
> 
> *Well msvette...I'd rather had kept all that to myself and maybe thats why the expert didn't respond to my PM but yeah I'm bashing rescues and thats why I started this thread.*


Have nothing to add to the thread but think it is great to see you turned your life around and are passing on the kindness and caring that was afforded you to a rescue!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Blanketback

The Packman said:


> I want to adopt a GSD that other wise would be put to sleep because he has been labeled to aggressive to adopt


I think it's very kind of you to give a dog like this a second chance, but I don't think you'll find this dog in a shelter or a rescue. Rescues won't adopt out dogs with a bite history, and actually many won't even take them in the first place. Shelter dogs that show aggression are PTS. I think you'd be better off scouring craiglist or something like that, where the owner wants to rehome but knows the dog needs special consideration. Good luck


----------



## FlyAway

I read a few of the pages here. If you are really interested in a Malinois, there are so many nice dogs in Malinois rescue. Yes, you have to fill out a very long form, and submit to a home inspection. They are very honest about the dogs' personalities, so no surprizes. 

I made the mistake of going to the website. I am so saddened by these poor dogs. 

Belgian Malinois Rescue - Malinois Rescues, North Central Region


----------



## msvette2u

Remember there is a difference between kill shelters and rescues. Rescues generally are pulling from kill shelters and putting dogs in foster care.
Shelters are under a time and space crunch and some euthanize for space.

I agree - temperament must be sound to get into a rescue, so you're unlikely to find fearful, bitey dogs in rescues. In shelters, it's more of a gamble, and the dog you see in the shelter will most likely not be the one you see in a home setting, which is why many folks prefer to get a dog from a rescue as opposed to a shelter - the temperament is being "tested" daily in a foster home setting.

In a shelter, they often do temperament tests and the ones who fail are put to sleep. If a dog attempts to bite shelter staff, they are often put to sleep, or sent to rescue if the bite attempt was felt to be situational, that is, if in a home setting where stress is lower, the dog wouldn't have attempted to bite.


----------



## LeoRose

The Packman said:


> Thanks for the bump everyone !
> 
> *The good news...I finally got Elly May fixed, after putting it off and putting it off*.(now I won;t have to rush if I find the right guy)
> 
> I got it done by the local Humane Society for free (but I made a donation). While there I asked the young lady if they ever get GSDs. She told me from time to time and I had to go to the actual 'Pound' and fill out a request card. I went there and found out thee head Animal Guy in the County was my neighbor and we ended up having a nice chat.
> 
> So...I'm going to give it another try.


Maybe now that your female is spayed, you might have a better shot at being approved? From what I understand, a lot of rescues won't adopt to a home with an intact dog.


----------



## reesegsd

Did you end up finding a male to rescue ?


----------



## The Packman

Not yet reesegsd...I'm still looking but not real hard tho. Trying to pay some bills off.


LeoRose...Elly May not being fixed was only a issue in the really bizarre attempt that I had. I offered to make it a condition of the adoption but that wasn't good enough. The other attempts didn't get that far, that it was even a question.


----------



## CorShepherd

I'm trying to help my parents find a GSD that fits their lifestyle, and from a place that doesn't require fenced in yards (silly requirement IMO).

It's a frustrating search sometimes, but we'll find the right dog, just might take some time.


----------



## RebelGSD

Almost every county in the US has a shelter, dogs can adopted from these inexpensively and most of them have practically no requirements.

As far the bizarre experience is concerned, we face those in life all the time. We deal with them and move on. Or not.

As far as the rescue expert not responding to talk about the bizarre experience, it is their right. Maybe the person had too much going on to spend hours listening to someone's rant about a bizarre rescue experience. Maybe the person received 50 demands on their time on that day, and responded to those that were most pressing. Maybe the person was busy taking care of sick and healthy animals.

Let's say someone has a bizarre experience with a medical doctor. So the person leaves a message to another medical expert in the field wanting to discuss the bizarre experience with the other doctor. What do you think would happen? And it is ok to decide after these two experiences that the person will not see a doctor again. It is a choice. Or if it were a bizarre experience with a plumber? Or a bizarre experience with a contractor? Not many people are interested and enthusiastic about listening to bizarre experiences of others.


----------



## The Packman

RebelGSD...thank you for the bump. 

Could you please give me your name, address, (no PO boxes) and your phone number, I would like to contact you directly concerning this !

Pretty creepy huh...I really don't want to contact you but that's what was asked of me, by the person who sent me the bizarre email from the NON-501(c)(3) 'Rescue' and than would not return my email. I had no contact with the 'Rescue' other than filling out the adoption application. The 'Rescue' offered no information about themselves other than a email address. I almost called the Police to verify that it was a 'Rescue' and not someone fishing for ID theft or selling my name to a sucker list. 

Anyhow...what was the point of your post ? Are you like me and just have to much time on your hands or what ?


----------



## AngelaA6

The Packman said:


> I have mention this before but I'm not sure who has read it. I am bi-polar, I am not psychotic in any way...just have my mental ups and downs but pretty much have a handle on it, thru hard work. Also I am sober 16 years and I care to believe it was thru the grace of God, which I don't push on anyone.



Gotta love the assumption that people that have bi-polar disorder (including me) get slapped with the "psycho" stigma. Not all of us hear voices. And granted I never dealt with alcohol addiction I did go through a 6 year self harm addiction and dealt with an ED since I was a little girl. I am praying for you to find your perfect pup. This thread made me think of this verse: Philippians 4:6-7  

Sorry if that was off topic  ! 

My Gunther is a rescue, I got him from a humane society not a gsd rescue.


----------



## MichelleMc

I have seen several gsd on craigslist. A LOT. And people threaten to take them to a shelter if they cannot rehome them. So you might check there if you haven't. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RebelGSD

The Packman said:


> RebelGSD...thank you for the bump.
> 
> Could you please give me your name, address, (no PO boxes) and your phone number, I would like to contact you directly concerning this !
> 
> Pretty creepy huh...I really don't want to contact you but that's what was asked of me, by the person who sent me the bizarre email from the NON-501(c)(3) 'Rescue' and than would not return my email. I had no contact with the 'Rescue' other than filling out the adoption application. The 'Rescue' offered no information about themselves other than a email address. I almost called the Police to verify that it was a 'Rescue' and not someone fishing for ID theft or selling my name to a sucker list.
> 
> Anyhow...what was the point of your post ? Are you like me and just have to much time on your hands or what ?


The point of my post is that it may be time to move on from your bizarre experience and do something constructive instead, if it is really a dog you want. Obviously rescue is not for you, you can get wonderful dogs from shelters, craigslists and breeders. Shelters will ask for personal information, including driver's license number, some will do a background check on you, many on craigslist won't, backyard breeders won't, good breeders have similar application forms as rescues.

I am afraid I really don't have time or the interest to discuss details of your bizarre experience with you beyond this post, certainly not over the phone, maybe because of the way you come across. I have applied to volunteer for rescues and provided them the personal information you demand from me here - never had a problem. Some were 501c3, others not. They needed the information to contact me for the phone interview, to know where I am located and whether I am within the area they service. They also needed to arrange for somebody to do a home visit and needed to know whether I am within reasonable distance. they also asked for vet information, which I had no problem providing. I also provided the same to some breeders. No big deal. Nothing creepy. A CIA officer in a pretty high position adopted a dog from one of the rescues I volunteered for and provided name address and phone number without problem. 

I understand that people are private, I am surprised that such a private person would then share medical and personal history with millions over the internet. 

Anybody would be able to find much more about me, beyond phone number and address, on the internet within five minutes. I don't know of any rescue will give you a physical address to avoid volunteer homes used as dumping ground for animals, volunteers harassed or animals stolen by applicants they decline. Some that can afford to a separate phone line have it and it is listed on the web page, not all of them do. Private phone numbers are usually given to approved applicants to avoid day-and-night harassment of the volunteers and their families. Some people do call at 4am to ask about dumping a dog.


----------



## RebelGSD

BTW, it would be quite bizarre to use rescue (foster, feed, vet and care for dogs and maintain a web site) for the purpose of obtaining name, address and phone number for identity theft. Such information is readily available in any phonebook, millions and millions of names, addresses and phone numbers. Someone who is too stupid to use the phonebook to find this information (instead of rescue) is unlikely to be intelligent enough to pull off identity theft.


----------



## The Packman

Oh...so you do have to much time on your hands, just like me !


----------



## Longfisher

*We've rescued three dogs...*

...all with more problems than we could have imagined.

We won't do it again.

LF


----------



## RebelGSD

The Packman said:


> Oh...so you do have to much time on your hands, just like me !


How could I not make time for the bazaar to


----------



## Liesje

Most of the rescues around here and the ones I foster for will at the very least do a phone interview and vet reference check. Most also do a home check. I had a home check before I could foster. When Willy (member here) adopted a GSD mix from my friend's (legit) GSD rescue since he was 5+ hours away we did not do a home check but I've been to his home so I vouched for him. If you don't want to give contact info for these interviews and checks then rescue may not work out.


----------



## The Packman

Liesje said:


> ...I vouched for him. If you don't want to give contact info for these interviews and checks then rescue may not work out.


Liesje...I have no problem with giving out personal info, if I'm going to do a GSD rescue. This time...I'll make sure it is a professional rescue and I'll ask for a phone interview first...so I don't get another bazaar _you've been declined_ message from someone who refuses respond back to me.

Anyhow...the good news, I met my new neighbor and he is involved in a no kill rescue. I asked and he agreed, that if I got a good lead he would vouch for me...since he has seen my fenced in yard and Elly May being taken for her daily walks.


----------



## JennaMae

The Packman said:


> Thanks for the bump everyone !
> 
> The good news...I finally got Elly May fixed, after putting it off and putting it off.(now I won;t have to rush if I find the right guy)
> 
> I got it done by the local Humane Society for free (but I made a donation). While there I asked the young lady if they ever get GSDs. She told me from time to time and I had to go to the actual 'Pound' and fill out a request card. I went there and found out thee head Animal Guy in the County was my neighbor and we ended up having a nice chat.
> 
> So...I'm going to give it another try.


There is always a reason why we (the rescue) will not adopt to a prospective applicant. I was reading the responses to digger deeper as to why they would not adopt to you..... And here it is! You have an animal the has not be altered. We don't adopt to people who do not spay or neuter their pets. We do make exceptions if the dog is ill or to young. We do not spay young pups and prefer to let the grow before altering because you get a long legged funny looking shepherd with early spay/neuter. But if you have a dog under a year we would recommend you wait anyways before taking another in. I would be curious the reasons they gave you and why you did not qualify? Other reasons we do not adopt to people is if they have an electronic fence, work long hours, or there may just be a better applicant who put an application on the same dog. All of our dogs one year or older are spayed or neutered before being placed in a home. We also do not adopt to anyone who has ever relinquished a dog to an animal control facility, lost their dog etc.


----------



## JennaMae

The Packman said:


> Liesje...I have no problem with giving out personal info, if I'm going to do a GSD rescue. This time...I'll make sure it is a professional rescue and I'll ask for a phone interview first...so I don't get another bazaar _you've been declined_ message from someone who refuses respond back to me.
> 
> Anyhow...the good news, I met my new neighbor and he is involved in a no kill rescue. I asked and he agreed, that if I got a good lead he would vouch for me...since he has seen my fenced in yard and Elly May being taken for her daily walks.


No offense intended but a fenced yard and daily walks does not mean you offer a good home. From a rescue perspective we also feel the dog has to pick its owner. We have had people who were so sure it was the perfect dog for them and the dog hated them. 

As a rescue we tell people to get approved before they see a dog on our website! That is how they get first inline for a dog. On any given week we receive 100 applications. On any given day 100 emails. We have a team that each does a specific thing, reads emails, reference check, home check, evaluate, pull from shelter and so on. Now imagine if one of us gets sick or our child is sick etc. we are unpaid volunteers. We tell people in our auto response if you do not meet the criteria of the dogs we currently have available you will not hear from us. We can not personally respond to each email. We also tell people you must reapply every 3 months as your life situation can change in 3 months so we only keep applications that long. If you want I work with a rescue to to their adoption event, meet them personally, and then hand them your application in person! Believe me that goes a lot farther than an email. Also as a general rule we only adopt out as far as a 2 hour drive away. Why because we keep tabs on our dogs for their entire life. We take all dogs back if it does not work our and we provide support and trainers if needed.


----------



## JennaMae

Also, just a FYI just based upon your signature I would not give you a dog. You adopt a dog for life. Yes, there is money exchanged even in rescue but that is to benefit another dog in need. Your dog is your family member not something you buy. Even when you pay a FEE with a breeder your still adopting your pup. Maybe it is your choice of words that gets you rejected. There are key words we look for that will get you rejected. You need to learn the lingo! Seriously! First impressions are everything!


----------



## RebelGSD

Normally professional organizations are run by paid staff. Rescues are run by volunteers, so they don't count as professional in that sense. 501c3 is documentation that the group is not for profit and donations are tax-deductible. It is not a stamp of quality or proof of professionalism. The paperwork costs several thousand dollars, and some smaller groups cannot afford it. It does not make them bad though.

It sounds like the resident female was spayed after the application was rejected. Most rescues will refuse to put a dog into a home with an unaltered animal and they will make the rejection decision based on the application alone, without interview, etc. This is usually a deal breaker. Also, part of it is the communication with the applicant. If the applicant comes across as someone who will be difficult or unpleasant to deal with if a problem arises, the application may be rejected. It is hard to find people to donate their time to deal with difficult or unpleasant people.


----------



## The Packman

JennaMae said:


> I was reading the responses to digger deeper as to why they would not adopt to you..... And here it is! You have an animal the has not be altered. We don't adopt to people who do not spay or neuter their pets.


OK...this is why I wanted to deal with thru PM. After getting my bazaar _you've been declined_ email...I emailed back and said I would be glad to make it a condition of allowing me to adopt. As I have stated Elly May has been fixed and the only reason it took so long was because I am a procrastinator. I never let her _run wild_ and when she was in heat she was never put out in the yard, unattended.


JennaMae said:


> No offense intended but a fenced yard and daily walks does not mean you offer a good home. From a rescue perspective we also feel the dog has to pick its owner.


Again, this is why I wanted to deal with this by PM. I'm kinda lost on your post...how does a dog picking the owner tell he will be getting a good home ? Are you saying K9 has a six sense ? BTW: I'm not poor but I am the next thing to it. When I got Elly May, I borrowed $2,000 and put a fence up right away...so she could go out and _play_ she has never been on the end of a chain. So I am cyber offended by your post.


JennaMae said:


> On any given week we receive 100 applications.


Well you need to get in touch with the other rescues because as I said in my OP...I've been looking every night for a year and I see alot of GSDs that are not getting adopted. BTW: are you in NYC / LA ?


JennaMae said:


> Also, just a FYI just based upon your signature I would not give you a dog.
> ...Your dog is your family member not something you buy.


You must have missed my post where I've said more than once..._Elly May is not a pet, she is a a family member._ 

My signature is designed to get a chuckle and you are the first person in 20 years not to see the humor in it. If you would reject me based on that, I'm guessing your one of the people mentioned in this thread by other people who have had bad experiences with 'rescues' like me. I purchased Elly May thru Dr Thompson owner of Sequoyah German Shepherds and she is our Vet and I like to think that carries some weight as to what type of owner I am. 

Here's a link to Dr Thompsons thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/153570-sequoyah-shepherds.html

BTW: the whole purpose to rescuing K9s is to get them rehomed...not to satisfy your ego or agenda.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

packman, I find nothing offensive in your sig line, I honestly don't know why anyone would but I guess that's just me. 

Like someone else posted, there are good rescues/bad rescues, good adopters/bad adopters.

I'm sure the right dog will come along for you and I think it's great that you want to go the rescue route..Hang in there.


----------



## shepherdmom

JennaMae said:


> Other reasons we do not adopt to people is if they have an electronic fence, work long hours, or there may just be a better applicant who put an application on the same dog. All of our dogs one year or older are spayed or neutered before being placed in a home. We also do not adopt to anyone who has ever relinquished a dog to an animal control facility, lost their dog etc.



And this right here is why you have to research rescues and find one you can work with. Some rescues don't seem to want to actually find homes for dogs. The rescue I volunteer with doesn't hold past mistakes made years ago against you nor does it hold the fact that people have to work, or the fact that some people can't afford a perfect 6 foot fence against you. What you do have to do promise to never drive with a dog unsecured in the back of a pick-up truck. Promise to give the dog a safe loving forever home and promise if something bad or unforeseen happens in your life that you bring the dog back to them rather than to a shelter.

BTW I don't find your sig line offensive.


----------



## JennaMae

The Packman when you post in a public form why would you expect me to send you a PM in response to your post? We don't feel you bank statement determines whether or not you make a good home. When I said a dog also has to pick you, I am not going to adopt you a dog who you may want but it's body language cleary say your not a good fit. 

As far as electric fences, no we don't allow them. They let coyote in and the dog can't get out or protect itself if a pack comes in. We are not located on the west coast and we have no problem with dog turnover. We adopt every dog out as quickly as possible, our goal is to move on and help the next one. Not hoard them. We have been established since 1996 and rescue more dogs GSD's than any other rescue in our state and even help dogs in our surrounding states. Good luck in your journey to find your second dog.


----------



## GSDolch

JennaMae said:


> *There is always a reason why we (the rescue) will not adopt to a prospective applicant.* I was reading the responses to digger deeper as to why they would not adopt to you..... And here it is! You have an animal the has not be altered. We don't adopt to people who do not spay or neuter their pets. We do make exceptions if the dog is ill or to young. We do not spay young pups and prefer to let the grow before altering because you get a long legged funny looking shepherd with early spay/neuter. But if you have a dog under a year we would recommend you wait anyways before taking another in. I would be curious the reasons they gave you and why you did not qualify? Other reasons we do not adopt to people is if they have an electronic fence, work long hours, or there may just be a better applicant who put an application on the same dog. All of our dogs one year or older are spayed or neutered before being placed in a home. We also do not adopt to anyone who has ever relinquished a dog to an animal control facility, lost their dog etc.



I think that should read "There is a reason why some rescues..."

After we build our home, I will be adopting/fostering for a local GSD rescue. I have known the lady running it for some odd years now. She does adoptions on a case by case basis. Many rescues don't allow fostering or adoption if there are children under a certain age in the home, I have two small children, I will be fostering/adopting.

I think lumping all rescues as the same is part of the problem, because they aren't all the same. There are bad rescues just like there are bad adopters.

And to be perfectly honest, not wanting to give out so much personal information right off the bat is pretty legit considering there are LOTS of crazy people out there who will use/steal your info. I would be hesitant also to give out my personal information online. It's easier to do it in person, or over the phone and have the other persons information (like their name, the rescue they are with, etc) because its easier to pick up on signs things are shady, or if something happens and you have to call the police because of information being stolen, thats more information to give to them to catch someone stealing information. 

The Packman, I don't know what part of the Smokeys you are in. I am just outside of Knoxville and there are routinely GSDs in this area in high kill shelters that need adopting. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Mrs.K

The Packman:

Check out my Foster. He is not backed by a Rescue. I took him from Craigslist and worked him up to the point where he is being super with my pack and boarders who are coming in. I have intact dogs as well, Gizmo is intact too, though. I'm hoping to get him neutered before he gets placed, though.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru.../234306-watertown-ny-gizmo-major-project.html

I do not find your signature offensive at all.


----------



## The Packman

JennaMae said:


> The Packman when you post in a public form why would you expect me to send you a PM in response to your post?


JeenaMae...I hate getting into cyber drama but perhaps you should read my original post.



GSDolch said:


> The Packman, I don't know what part of the Smokeys you are in. I am just outside of Knoxville and there are routinely GSDs in this area in high kill shelters that need adopting.


I live in Megis County for 5 years now and have been to _The Fort_ in Loudon. It's really nice up there where you live. I am originally from Southwest Philly...where I live, is now home to me. The only way I'd leave here, is if I hit the powerball ! (than it be a lakefront property)

Anyhow...normally I start my search at Sequoyah German Shepherds GSD Placements...from there I type in German Sheperd Rescue East Tennessee and follow my nose. I also look at Hoobly Classifieds a lot Hoobly: German Shepherd Classifieds I just enjoy looking at GSDs and hope maybe to come across the right guy there.

shepherdmom...I have read where Rescues require a 6 ft fence and to me that is unreasonable. Besides the expense some places have ordnances against them. It seems counter productive to getting the K9 rehomed.

Jakoda and MrsK...thank you also for your post.


----------



## shepherdmom

The Packman said:


> shepherdmom...I have read where Rescues require a 6 ft fence and to me that is unreasonable. Besides the expense some places have ordnances against them. It seems counter productive to getting the K9 rehomed.


I ran across all kinds of unreasonable requirements when looking. One place made us bring our senior shepherd on a several hour drive to a petsmart event so they could meet us.  

Luckily I found a good rescue, one I like, and now I volunteer there since I believe in what they are doing.  Just don't give up!


----------



## mebully21

some rescues get their panties in a bunch and have super high expectations of adopters- most those rescues have their dogs in their care longer ... the normal rescues who know people are human look out for the DOG... nothing else... i have dealt with both types of rescues, and the super high expecation ones dont realize they are hurting the dog with their rules and regulations.. rescue groups run from normal to crazy insane to hoarding.. it depends on those that run and are involved with that rescue.. the bottom line is the dogs need help, and by going anal over things they want a prospective adopter to have /do is just insane . when i had my rescue i had no issues with owners with intact dogs (mine were all speutered prior to placement so i didnt care if a dog was intact in the prospective home) , i had no issues with no fences (dogs getting walked to me is better but thats just me IMO), and all the dogs i adopted out stayed adopted out- i continuously follow up and none of the dogs i adopted out were returned . but thats neither here nor there. 

the bottom line is you do what you want and use the rescue you want, the dog you want will come to you one day, whether its now or later.. dont let the anal rescues beat you down, just ignore them.


----------



## The Packman

The Packman said:


> As soon as I get caught up on my bills (which should be in a couple of month), I'm going to buy another GSD or Mal.


UPDATE: I sold my Harley and paid some bills...and as I told you I would, I put a deposit on a new GSD puppy and signed up for obedience / personal protection classes.

I tried my best to adopt a rescue but for some reason it seems it just wasn't in the cards !

BTW: we had Elly May fixed but since there is no medical benefit to having 'Ranger' put in the same boat, I passed on it.


----------



## Sp00ks

Congrats!! 

I have not read this entire thread, no future in it. I'm not sure exactly where your located but our experience with the breed specific rescue organizations in our area sounds very similar to yours. I didn't hold out as long as you. I only lasted about 4 months before giving up. You couldn't ask for a more perfect setup than ours, one of the foster homes even told us that, then re-listed one of the dogs we were inquiring about. I was done after that. 

We put down a deposit on a pup, brought him home New Years day and couldn't be happier. Good Luck on your pup.


----------



## OriginalWacky

Awesome news, congrats! If you aren't planning on breeding, then it might be for the better that Elly May is spayed, it does make it a lot easier to avoid an OOPS litter. Hopefully you'll come share lots of pictures of your dogs with us.

I've run into rescues that I feel put way too many demands on prospective adopters, and it sucks, but it's their choice to do so. I really like it when I find one that does work on a case by case basis - and who is willing to discuss possible alternatives to some of their policies. For example, I may not have a fenced yard (and didn't for a long time), but I'm committed to getting out for regular walks/playtime - whether it's heading to the dog park daily (ours was small and I often had it to myself), or going off to the beach and using a 50 ft lead to play fetch, or even putting the dog out on a tether and playing fetch in my yard. On top of that, we also had a big basement with space to roughhouse and goof off, and do lots of mental work to help wear a dog out.

At one point we had four dogs and they all went out on tethers in the back yard to spend time outside together, and I was able to walk all four of them at the same time around the neighborhood. But the best times were having the dog park to ourselves and letting them really cut loose. By the time the fifth dog joined us I'd put up a cruddy 4 foot fence, and we were able to have more playtime at home, but we still hit up the dog park fairly regularly just for variety. The important thing in both cases was that we always went outside with the dogs, so tied or in the yard, they had supervision. 

I'm rambling now, so I'll shut up, but can't wait to hear more about your dogs.


----------



## GSDlover143

The Packman said:


> UPDATE: I sold my Harley and paid some bills...and as I told you I would, I put a deposit on a new GSD puppy and signed up for obedience / personal protection classes.
> 
> I tried my best to adopt a rescue but for some reason it seems it just wasn't in the cards !
> 
> BTW: we had Elly May fixed but since there is no medical benefit to having 'Ranger' put in the same boat, I passed on it.


Things happen for a reason! I'm happy you found your puppy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Maybe get involved with rescue? Talk to a breed specific one if your set on a GSD or Mal , take a day trip to a shelter? Check out ads in the paper..stalk pet finder ...stalk smaller rescues. Dont give up the search! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Congrats Packman. Now a guy that will sell his Harley to get a GSD, well that says it all right there! 



The Packman said:


> UPDATE: I sold my Harley and paid some bills...and as I told you I would, I put a deposit on a new GSD puppy and signed up for obedience / personal protection classes.
> 
> I tried my best to adopt a rescue but for some reason it seems it just wasn't in the cards !
> 
> BTW: we had Elly May fixed but since there is no medical benefit to having 'Ranger' put in the same boat, I passed on it.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Congrats! So happy for you. Can't wait to see pictures. How long before you get your pup?


----------



## jafo220

I think GSD rescues are good. But, I tried to rescue instead of buying a pup before Cruz. I spent what seemed like a half hour filling out all the information they wanted. Clicked the send button and.........nothing. To this day I have never recieved any corispondence from them. 

It would have been nice to just here back from someone on where I stood with the application. But nothing. 

It was really demoralising and frustrating to say the least. I've owned GSD's pretty much all my life and this just kind of felt like rejection. So I decided to buy a pup, end of story.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM

Congratulations! And just for the record...I would have happily adopted to you from my shelter. And we're in Burnsville NC..not too far from you. We want to know tow things specifically..are you going to chain this dog up outside for it's whole life? Can you afford reasonable vet care and food? Sure, we talk to our adopters about good food and training and inside living, but we don't get crazy with the demands. There are too many dogs needing homes to be THAT picky!


----------



## 3dognite

First of all congrats on the new pooch! . Second we were trying to do a rescue too--mainly because we work full time and the youngest puppy stages are challenging in that regard. 

Every rescue we looked into "locally" (within 500 miles) had challenges that wouldn't work--cats were a problem or other dogs were a problem, etc.

We were fortunate that they called us back I guess though. And we finally opted for a breeder.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinkerinWstuff

Congrats on your new pup.

I had to put my 13yr old GSD down just before Christmas and have been surfing the rescue scene since. I've been very put-off by all the hoops and how judgemental these places come off. 

A couple years ago, I had a GSD breeder tell me that one of his best placements was with a guy who lived out of his truck. He said the dog was all the guy had, was the center of his world, and thus received better care and attention than most folks children.


----------



## wolfy dog

I looked into rescue and they wouldn't adopt a dog to me because I had an intact male of 13 years old. And the GSD female was spayed. Really???? Oh yes! So I am getting a puppy from a breeder. Maybe with the next dog I'll go to a shelter where potential owners can actually adopt a dog.
It's no wonder that these rescues are full. They don't seem to trust people easily. 
I have given up on them and they are missing out on great homes for their dogs.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Congratulations on successfully purchasing a puppy. Not sure why this belongs in the rescue section?

I'm on my 27th year of dog ownership and each of my wonderful companions has been a rescue. I have not gotten every dog I applied for nor have I been approved by every rescue. However, I am totally committed to providing a home for homeless animals so I have persevered. And sometimes it has taken months before I found the right match but I still believe in the concept and the process. It took me 2 months of intensive searching to find Rafi (and I drove 7 hours to meet him) and he is absolutely perfect for me. 

I have also volunteered with several rescues and placed my own fosters with people who didn't have fences, etc. I have also seen many placements fail and understand the rational behind strict policies, even when I don't agree with every aspect of them.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I know rescues can seem like a lot of red tape. Definitely some hoops to jump through. Thanks to rescue volunteers, there is a greater chance that the dog you adopt will be housebroken. Medical and behavioral issues have most likely been identified and often treated. The dog is UTD on shots and speutered. Frequently, even mircochipped. 

That said, I think people often have unrealistic expectations of rescues and rescue dogs. They also don't necessarily understand why they may not be approved to adopt a certain dog. One of our rescue dogs has separation anxiety. Her foster said the dog does best with another dog in the home and would not want to adopt her to a family that doesn't have another dog. Some dogs are escape artists. They would not be adopted to a family without a fence or to someone who would leave it outside unattended. It really depends on the dog and the family. Making the right match is so important.

Personally, I feel any dog savvy person should be able to go to the pound and get their own dog. Shelter adoptions are often easier. My current dog came from a high kill shelter in SC. I had him transported to my house, sight unseen. Bit of a risk? Maybe. He is a rascal and we love him to death. I adopted my previous GSD from the SPCA. I can walk into Animal Control in my county, show my ID, pay a fee and take a dog home the same day. It really doesn't have to be complicated. Rescues get dogs from shelters. The average Joe can do the same.


----------

